# The Science Of Smiling: A Guide To Human's Most Powerful Gesture.



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

The smile is is the “the symbol that was rated with the highest positive emotional content” concludes scientist Andrew Newberg. And for me personally, I’ve been very reluctant before embracing smiling. Only a few years back, when one of my teachers told me: “Why don’t you smile more? Go learn how to do it!”, I started to research learn about the actual power of smiling.
http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-science-of-smiling-a-guide-to-humans-most-powerful-gesture


Why did the Mona Lisa become one of the most famous paintings of all time? That’s a question an incredible amount of people have asked themselves in the past. And one possible answer is this:because of her unique smile.


----------



## Ina (Jul 31, 2014)

Meanderer, There is a lot that a smile can tell us. I look to see if the smile is true by looking to see if it's in the eyes as well as on the mouth. :grin::sunglass:


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 31, 2014)

I've always had a soft spot for a boy/youth with a cheeky grin.
Older men, not so much. From them a warm smile is more appealing.


----------



## d0ug (Aug 1, 2014)

I tried it once and it did not work. HA HA


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 1, 2014)

I was just reading an article about Mona Lisa's enigmatic smile.

According to one study our perception of the painting seems to change according to where we look at it. Her eyes seem to say one thing and her lips another - the ages-old conundrum of women, I suppose - 



> The "Mona Lisa" is so famous that most of you have probably never stopped to ask, "But why is it famous? What's the big deal about this random portrait of some unknown lady, anyway?" Well, aside from some technical things only artsy types understand, it's her "enigmatic" facial expression, which plays a neat brain trick on the viewer:
> 
> Depending on where you focus your eyes, she's smiling, smirking, or pressing her lips together in annoyance. How the painting accomplishes this has been a mystery for its 500-year existence. For example, if you look at the image above and meet her eyes, you'll get the impression of a faint, friendly smile. But cover the top half of her face, and you get something else entirely:



Read more: Cracked - 6 Mind-Blowing Discoveries


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I was just reading an article about Mona Lisa's enigmatic smile.
> 
> According to one study our perception of the painting seems to change according to where we look at it. Her eyes seem to say one thing and her lips another - the ages-old conundrum of women, I suppose -



Her lips keep saying "No No", but there's "Yes Yes" in her eyes!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2014)




----------

